# 15 ft bricklined Reading PA pontil privy dig



## Bottleman (Dec 18, 2004)

Heres a few pictures of a recent privy dig in Reading, PA. Reading was founded in the mid 1700s and we were luckley enough to find an 8 foot wide by 15 foot deep privy! It was lined with thousands of red bricks. The first pictures is of the dig its self. 

 Enjoy the pictures, Tom (Bottleman12)


----------



## Bottleman (Dec 18, 2004)

Heres a picture of some of the best finds of the day including an open pontil benjaman franklin/dr. dyott flask. A graphite pontiled cobalt John Feher Reading soda, Floto & Mack pontiled soda. As you can see, this was right after the dig and they werent even cleaned up yet.


----------



## Bottleman (Dec 18, 2004)

.


----------



## Bottleman (Dec 18, 2004)

Here a picture of some of the medicines cleaned up.


----------



## Bottleman (Dec 18, 2004)

.


----------



## Matt in NH (Dec 18, 2004)

WOW!!!!!!! Thats a great Score........I find lots of 1870-1890's glass........but those pontiled's are awesome


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Dec 19, 2004)

NNNIIIIICCCEEEE!!!!!!  Most of the stuff here in Clarence (outside the dump I go to) is 1930's-1970's, not to many pontils out here, and Clarence is the oldest town in Erie County. Go Figure. U R LUCKY!!!![]


----------



## cerberus314 (Dec 19, 2004)

Ths alomst 1000 cubic feet of dirt...how long did it take you guys to dig it?


----------



## idigjars (Dec 25, 2004)

Awesome! []


----------



## blade (Oct 10, 2013)

Nice sodas ,Tom !


----------



## lil digger (Oct 10, 2013)

great dig!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 10, 2013)

Nice stuff. ------ that post is 2004  []


----------



## GACDIG (Oct 11, 2013)

[8|]  ................  []


----------



## sandchip (Oct 11, 2013)

Great dig, but nine years past, and still no cleaned up pics of the flask and sodas?


----------

